
programmming rant - rtttn
http://ytcracker.tumblr.com/post/138998909050/programming-rant
======
dvhh
I think that this Rant has more to do with NoSQL tech not being a drop in
replacement from one another. And not unified with some translation layer.

Traditional SQL servers have the advantage to implement some common subset of
SQL, ORM usually interface very well with the most popular ones.

